# Prewar Aero King $350



## kreika (Oct 7, 2022)

ANTIQUE BICYCLE AERO KING ORIGINAL 1930'S- '40'S FOR RESTORATION -...
					

OLD VINTAGE MENS BICYCLE, EMBLEM IS AERO STAR WITH AIRPLANE ON IT HAS COOL OLD SAN JOSE CITY BIKE LICENSE FROM 1943, ASSUMING BIKE WAS MADE SOME TIME BEFORE THIS, SEEMS LIKE IT WILL WORK WITH SOME...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2022)

@tripple3 !!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 7, 2022)

Who do you think made the bike? I don't know if I've seen forks like that before?


----------



## catfish (Oct 7, 2022)

Cool badge


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 20, 2022)

This posting has expired.​


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 29, 2022)

the bike is back up , now for only $200. fighting the urge to not go get this. what a cool bike!!!









						ANTIQUE BICYCLE AEROSTAR 1930-1940 RESTORATION - bicycles - by owner...
					

SELLING A VERY COOL OLD BICYCLE THAT NEEDS RESTORATION FRONT BADGE SAYS AEROSTAR WITH AIRPLANE IMAGE HAS OLD SAN JOSE LICENSE PLATE FROM 1943, BUILT BEFORE 1943 AS THEY CEASED PRODUCTION OF BIKES BY...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 29, 2022)

@tripple3 !


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 29, 2022)

the only google references to Aero King bikes are this listing posted on the CABE and a post by tripple3 here with his. looks like only 2 were made...

what's the story on these?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 29, 2022)

... maybe he is a bike guy, I may contact him to see if he is interested in any trades.


----------



## SKPC (Oct 30, 2022)

Strange looking bird there.  Lot's of different stuff on this frame/fork, like the Miami crankset(old), Troxel saddle(newer), and wheels that don't fit.  I do like it though as well.  That  Badge!  Interested in the BB serial number.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 30, 2022)

Killer deal. I wish I was close


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 31, 2022)

Gone


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 2, 2022)

I was initially attracted to the license plate, but the price was so good I took the whole bike.
@SKPC  - the serial number looks to be M747.
I picked up this deal on Sunday and have started to disassemble, clean and decide which 28" wheelset will look good. Any info on this drop bar/camelback would be appreciated.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 2, 2022)

I really liked that one but I am all biked up right now and trying to sell a few. a year ago I'd have gone and picked it up after the price drop. 🙂


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 2, 2022)

I am bike drunk as well, but the license plate pushed me over the edge....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 2, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> I am bike drunk as well, but the license plate pushed me over the edge....



Does that license plate have the original binding strap?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 2, 2022)

Cool badge, looks the the Schwilson @fordmike65 has.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 2, 2022)

@GTs58....strap is OG, the seller was under pressure to sell the plate but could not bring himself to cutting the band....
I will be the cutter of the band.....


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 2, 2022)

@Rust_Trader ....similar, but different....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> I will be the cutter of the band.....



Ponder that awhile longer please.
Consider how long it has been there,
who bound there?
Who rode it during WWII?



You bought it; congratulations on a great, Awesome bike.
No rush, you're "Bike Drunk" anyway.😘


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> the seller was under pressure to sell the plate but could not bring himself to cutting the band



So he sold the Whole bike, 
For Space!


----------



## SKPC (Nov 3, 2022)

Interesting serial number._ Surely_ someone has seen this emoji stamp at the end of the "M747"*⚗️ "* on one of their bikes.   Snyder in 1914 began with "A" serial numbers for example  H=1921,   M=1926.  Certainly Snyder-looking stay bridges (pencil thin) and non-pinched seat stays is also a Snyder characteristic.  Round chain stays at BB also Snyder.  Fork crown looks to be early 28-er Snyder style as well. The radiused/smooth head tube joinery throws a wrench in it.
Snyder purchased Great Western and MC Excelsior in mid/late 20's when this frame/fork appear to be made.  Cool bike!


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 4, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> Ponder that awhile longer please.
> Consider how long it has been there,
> who bound there?
> Who rode it during WWII?



Thank you for your concern @tripple3, it was well received. I have decided to keep the plate on the bike and work around it, the plate has been there long enough to stay and tell part of the story. I have a nice '42 San Jose plate in my collection so I can keep the '43 on the bike.....the straps are one time use so once they are cut its a done deal......the bike is cleaning up nicely, I will post up some photos asap....


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 4, 2022)

SKPC said:


> _Surely_ someone has seen this emoji stamp at the end of the "M747"*⚗️ "* on one of their bikes.






Thank you @SKPC for your information and observations about this bike. I am hoping someone does have the same BB stamp and can help to further identify this bikes history. I am looking forward to having it rideable soon and will post photos when it hits the road.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 4, 2022)

Maybe a 1934–M Westfield built?
The seat post cluster area is a good clue for Westfield bikes, and the joints of the main tubes at the bottom bracket crank hanger are a good clue for Snyder built bikes.


----------



## kreika (Nov 5, 2022)

I’m curious about the shaped object. Is it a turnip, a top spinning, upside down club as in cards with horns? Lol


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 14, 2022)

It's now a rider....getting rid of the Schwalbe script is my next project....the black letters are not a surface treatment and will require a coverup of some sort....I am currently working that out.....the bike rides nice and fast on these Kevin wheels...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 14, 2022)

what a great bike!


----------



## kreika (Nov 15, 2022)

Glad it found a new home and extension on life!


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 15, 2022)

I think a $600 pair of wheels would make any old bike happy......


----------

